# Solved: Random PC Crashing



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Hi, Ive been with this problem for a while, my computer freeze and the speakers start making weird noises. I have a log of the error but I dont know how log things work, this one is from the security tab

Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog
Date: 3/19/2012 8:41:18 AM
Event ID: 1101
Task Category: Event processing
Level: Error
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: SHADOW
Description:
Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog" Guid="{fc65ddd8-d6ef-4962-83d5-6e5cfe9ce148}" />
<EventID>1101</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>101</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-03-19T12:41:18.441629500Z" />
<EventRecordID>5868</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1008" ThreadID="1028" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>SHADOW</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<UserData>
<AuditEventsDropped xmlns:auto-ns3="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/eventlog">
<Reason>0</Reason>
</AuditEventsDropped>
</UserData>
</Event>

One day the crash happen when I was listening to music and I volume down the speakers  So i dont know if the speaker can cause some problem, I doubt it but everything is posible in computers these days :/

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 16381 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 286064 MB, Free - 84567 MB; D: Total - 143086 MB, Free - 46690 MB; E: Total - 453865 MB, Free - 127506 MB; F: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 530687 MB; G: Total - 499999 MB, Free - 187180 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-880GA-UD3H
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If the computer was freezing, you would need to look in the Application or System logs for symptoms, not Security.


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Only the security tab shows errors, application only have one log at 8:41:19 AM and System have so many but all of them seems to be normal.

Application LOG

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-EventSystem
Date: 3/19/2012 8:41:18 AM
Event ID: 4625
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: SHADOW
Description:
The EventSystem sub system is suppressing duplicate event log entries for a duration of 86400 seconds. The suppression timeout can be controlled by a REG_DWORD value named SuppressDuplicateDuration under the following registry key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\EventSystem\EventLog.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-EventSystem" Guid="{899daace-4868-4295-afcd-9eb8fb497561}" EventSourceName="EventSystem" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">4625</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-03-19T12:41:18.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>3601</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>SHADOW</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
86400
SuppressDuplicateDuration
Software\Microsoft\EventSystem\EventLog
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

When you say weird noises, do you mean random noises or does it sound like a fast loop of the last sound (often sounds a bit like a buzz type noise).

There are numerous possible causes, some of which below:

1) Heat issue. The GPU overheating / crashing can cause this, had a similar sounding problem with an older 8800GT I had.

2) Power supply. If the PSU is to weak or failing it can cause many many different types of problems which can be difficult to diagnose.

Is this a pre-built machine like HP, Dell, Acer etc or a self / custom build. If its pre-built what is the exact make and model and have you ever upgraded any hardware? If its a self/custom build what is the exact make and model of the motherboard, RAM, CPU, GPU, Power supply etc.

How old is the machine?


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

At first I thought it could be heat problem of the GPU or Sound Card because I was using two HD Radeons 5830 in crossfire with the sound card between the two. But I take off one video card and move the sound card to another PCI slot and still doing the same sometimes.

Right know I have good ventilation in the system, Im using this case http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4146085&Sku=C283-1187 with 2 120mm fan and 3 240mm

The Power Supply is 850w.

The noise I cannot explain it :/ but is not a loop of the last sound. The noise is similar to the one that a microphone do when you tap it and scrub it.

M/B, RAMs, PS and CPU are new (like 4 months). Is something is overheating could be the CPU is a AMD Phenom II 1100T at 3.30 Ghz six cores with the retail fan and thermal compound

Right know my system is 41C and CPU is 38C (temperature)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Well, that CPU temps certainly isn't anything to worry about. Thats a decent enough case, however be aware that more fans does not necessarily mean better cooling. Where are the fans located and do they blow in or out of the case (don't think this will be a problem really based on your CPU temp and system temps).

Download and install HWMonitor (free), run it and screenshot its screen then, leaving HWMonitor running start up an a game or something that will stress the system a bit, run it for a few minutes then exit and screenshot HWmonitor again. Post the two screenshots in a reply here.


----------



## Rzurass (Mar 22, 2012)

When you say weird noises, do you mean random noises or does it sound like a fast loop of the last sound (often sounds a bit like a buzz type noise)


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

@Rzurass - The noise I cannot explain it :/ but is not a loop of the last sound. The noise is similar to the one that a microphone do when you tap it and scrub it.

@Tanis - I have 1 fan on each side of the computer, front, back, top, bottom and the case door, all fans are blowing out exept the front one wich is blowing to the inside (cooling the hard drives)

I have HW MOnitor I will run Batman Arkhan Asylum at max settings tomorrow and make the print screen


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Ohh the case door fan is blowing to the inside cooling the Video Card and Sound Card


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Here is the photo. Left system doing nothing, Right running Batman Arkham City's Benchmark at full settings.

http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn153/000Hedgehog000/?action=view&current=Untitled1.jpg


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Today at 1:33PM the computer froze again with the speaker noises. No Log was created at 1:33pm. I was only using U Torrent and Internet explorer, error occured when I try to write a URL in explorer.


----------



## marbski (Mar 2, 2012)

try to reinstall back the operating system,,,


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

marbski said:


> try to reinstall back the operating system,,,


Allready did that :/


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Ok so I left the computer ON all night long, when I woke up Blue Screen was in the screen. I asume during the night the computer frooze with the strange noise and eventually the Blue Screen Appears. Because all the time the problem is with the strange noise I just unistall and remove the sound card. I will post if the problems stops


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Computer have been on for 72 hours, no problems since I remove the Sound Card, Ok I guess this is a problem solved


----------

